# Favourite Audio Book



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Fellow heretics, I have a confession to make.

I have always been sceptic about audio books, for reasons I can't even remember.

However, saturday I bought Raven's Flight, a truly amazing audio book and well, I'm sold. I'm getting more audio books, but there's a few already.

So, what is your favourite audio book? (Which isn't printed as well.)

Thanks!


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

Garro stuff is really cool, throne of lies is beautiful, in a weird astartes way, brought a solitary tear to my eye. Thorn and talon again very cool. but most of it is pretty decent, you wont go far wrong listening to any of it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Throne of Lies_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Awesome stuff, although I suggest that you read _Soul Hunter_, the first novel in the series first even though _Throne_ is effectively a standalone. (I think, it's been a while since I listened to it).


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _Throne of Lies_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Awesome stuff, although I suggest that you read _Soul Hunter_, the first novel in the series first even though _Throne_ is effectively a standalone. (I think, it's been a while since I listened to it).


Thats my favourite author so thats a plus.

The guys at the local GW all said that the Garro stuff was very good.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

My favorite audio _dramas_ are the two Garro ones: _Oath of Moment_ and _Legion of One_. Love those two.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Throne of Lies_ and _Butcher's Nails_, both by Aaron Dembski-Bowden.


LotN


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

My favorite is Legion of One and Slayer of the Storm God.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Thorn and Talon for me. 3 short stories and a longer one from the Ominbus.

Was like listening to a murder mystery... In the future.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

It's the Garro audios all the way for me as well. I'm a big fan of Toby Longworth's voice and style.

They're all enjoyable, of course everyone's taste differs and so what Person A thinks is great, Person B might not be so sold on.


----------



## Lupe (Jan 3, 2011)

_Throne of Lies_ is absolutely brilliant. _Butcher's Nails_ is very, very close behind, but it gets bonus points for chainaxes


----------



## Hrolleif (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only listened to a few. So far Raven's Flight is by far the best I've heard.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Raven's Flight is also for me the most successful, nice script, tough characters et awesome action.
Oath of moment is too slow for me but Legion of One is truly amazing.

I'm waiting the Sigilite, may be it will bring us more than any others before.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Labyrinth of Sorrows. It's slow going but the idea of another chapter aiding another to repay a debt is pretty cool.. I own all of the audio dramas and while Malediction was ace, it was a let down...


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I think my favorite would have to be Throne of Lies. I expected it to be outdone by Butcher's Nails but I was disappointed by that one. It was well written and everything, but the voices for Angron and Kharn kinda ruined it for me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Throne of Lies_ for me. I loved it.


----------



## Kelsik (Jun 30, 2011)

For me its a toss up between Thousand Sons and Know No Fear. Both offer fantastic insights into the legions and life in general for people on Prospero and on Calth. 

I would add the First heretic to that list if black library had made that into a audio book.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I've not listened to any but supposing, just supposing I do start, where is the best place to begin?


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Paceyjg said:


> I've not listened to any but supposing, just supposing I do start, where is the best place to begin?


Choose one you like.
For me it was Red & Black with the Sisters of Battle.

If you like the subject, you cannot really be disappointed.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine has changed recently. _Chosen of Khorne_ by Anthony Reynolds, absolutely fan-frakking-tastic audio!! :biggrin:

Honorable mention to _Perfection_ by Nick Kyme, an absolutely spine-chilling ending.


LotN


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> Mine has changed recently. _Chosen of Khorne_ by Anthony Reynolds, absolutely fan-frakking-tastic audio!! :biggrin:
> 
> Honorable mention to _Perfection_ by Nick Kyme, an absolutely spine-chilling ending.
> 
> ...


Excuse me but where did you get them? Not yet released I mean :x


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

The heresy audio books are my top ones.

Anything heresy is good


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alhom said:


> Excuse me but where did you get them? Not yet released I mean :x


ARCs, Advanced Reader Copies. I've had them for a month now. I've reviewed both of them on The Founding Fields, the link to which is in my signature.

Come September i'll be getting _Pariah_. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Come September i'll be getting _Pariah_. :biggrin:


I so fucking hate you...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I so fucking hate you...


Why? Because the book that pretty much every single Black Library fan has been waiting for ever since Eisenhorn left with Cherubael at the end of _Hereticus_ will be in my hands months earlier than everybody else....

Yeah that's a pretty good reason. Don't forget to hate Bane of Kings and Commissar Ploss, they'll have it then as well. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Meh...


----------

